# Batteries Revisited



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So I took the batteries of the OB and let them thaw a couple weeks. I then took them to the batteries plus down the street as that is where they are from.

They charged and tested them giving them the thumbs up. I didn't tell them they had sat on the trailer all winter.

I took them yesterday and reinstalled them, checked the electrical and it all works, now only time will tell if they are truly good on the first trip.

I learned also that I should have took the batteries out of the smoke detectors and they were chirping. Can't get to the one behind the slide until I open it.

All I have to do now is schedule a time to take her in for dewinterization and then a good wash down. Can't wait to take her out camping.

Lance


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We will keep our fingers crossed on your batteries, Lance.
I must say, as cold as it gets up there, I'm surprised they didn't split in half! Sounds like you dodged a bullet on that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with Doug....I am really surprised that your batteries are still good. After an Alaskan winter you would think the batteries would be leaking.

I am glad they checked out ok









Thor


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad to here they survived. I would try putting a load on the batteries before your next trip. Running the heater for a few hours is probably the heaviest load but leaving all the lights on would also work. Then check them out and see how they held up.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad to hear you got lucky on the batteries. As for the smoke detector, I got so tired of hearing it chirp for 3 months, that I took a broom handle to reach it. It slid nicely up out of the holder and then had a cushie landing on the couch. Then I sent my kid crawling under the slide to grab the detector, and hand it to me so that I could take my 20# sledge to it! Or, I removed the batteries and took a lesson learned. All depends on how bad the chirping bugs you. Now, if I could just convince my neighbor to do the same with his smoke detector!!!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Luckily I don't have to hear it as it is in a storage yard. I am hoping to take her out in the next week or so to clean and dewinterize.

I ran all the systems to make sure everything was operational and checked for leaks. Found none so I am happy about that.

I know for next year to take "all" batteries out including the remote for the heater/AC. I had to use the emergency button to turn on as the remote was dead. All in all I am happy how it fared over the winter. Now it is time to take her out. Hoping to head north this summer and explore that area as I haven't done so yet.

Lance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> Luckily I don't have to hear it as it is in a storage yard. I am hoping to take her out in the next week or so to clean and dewinterize.
> 
> I ran all the systems to make sure everything was operational and checked for leaks. Found none so I am happy about that.
> 
> ...


Every one of us has made some mistakes along the way. Only thing is we feel obligated to share them with everyone on this forum, so others don't make the same mistake..


----------

